# Vidalia Onions



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

Hubby bought a 4 lb box of Vidalia Onions on sale.  I do enjoy these onions and ISO recipes for it.  I did some googling and came up with a few recipes but thought you might have some recipes to share as well.


LadyCook


----------



## Loprraine (May 23, 2008)

Onion jam, great on steaks or burgers or sandwiches.  I've used different types of onions, depending on what I have on hand. This was from a chef friend here in Toronto.

Saute sliced onions in butter until lightly caramelized and softened. Add red wine, red wine vinegar, sugar and salt. Cook down slowly until the onions have started to break down and the liquid has turned syrupy and almost evaporated.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Onion jam, great on steaks or burgers or sandwiches. I've used different types of onions, depending on what I have on hand. This was from a chef friend here in Toronto.
> 
> Saute sliced onions in butter until lightly caramelized and softened. Add red wine, red wine vinegar, sugar and salt. Cook down slowly until the onions have started to break down and the liquid has turned syrupy and almost evaporated.


 sounds good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 23, 2008)

Slice them in thick slices, brush with olive oil, and grill right alongside your burgers--or chicken, or steak.  I like them just charred a little, and still crunchy.

They are also super in stir fries, just cooked enough to soften a little, or raw in sandwiches or salads.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> Slice them in thick slices, brush with olive oil, and grill right alongside your burgers--or chicken, or steak. I like them just charred a little, and still crunchy.
> 
> They are also super in stir fries, just cooked enough to soften a little, or raw in sandwiches or salads.


 sounds delicious , thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2008)

We bake them.  Here's how.

Peel onions and leave whole.  Using a spoon or a melonballer, scoop out a "well" in the root end.  Using one onion per person, place the onions into a shallow baking dish, "well" side up.  Pour in enough water to 1/4 inch deep in dish.  Put one beef bouillon cube in each "well," along with a small slice of butter.  Cover with foil and bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour.

These are sooooo good and literally disappear before your eyes.  We're addicted to them.  They're great with roast beef, pork or chicken.


----------



## Loprraine (May 23, 2008)

Katie E, they sound delicious!  I have also stuffed them with a ground beef / rice mixture, as you would peppers.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> We bake them. Here's how.
> 
> Peel onions and leave whole. Using a spoon or a melonballer, scoop out a "well" in the root end. Using one onion per person, place the onions into a shallow baking dish, "well" side up. Pour in enough water to 1/4 inch deep in dish. Put one beef bouillon cube in each "well," along with a small slice of butter. Cover with foil and bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
> 
> These are sooooo good and literally disappear before your eyes. We're addicted to them. They're great with roast beef, pork or chicken.


Thanks for sharing ! I will make these soon.

LadyCook


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Katie E, they sound delicious! I have also stuffed them with a ground beef / rice mixture, as you would peppers.


 
sounds good. Do you brown the ground beef first and cook the rice first before stuffing?


----------



## DramaQueen (May 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> We bake them. Here's how.
> 
> Peel onions and leave whole. Using a spoon or a melonballer, scoop out a "well" in the root end. Using one onion per person, place the onions into a shallow baking dish, "well" side up. Pour in enough water to 1/4 inch deep in dish. Put one beef bouillon cube in each "well," along with a small slice of butter. Cover with foil and bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
> 
> These are sooooo good and literally disappear before your eyes. We're addicted to them. They're great with roast beef, pork or chicken.


 
*This is exactly what Ido but I use chicken broth instead of beef. Never thought about using beef broth but you're right they are delicious.*


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 23, 2008)

How about a nice thick, cold, slice on a Hamburger....Not a recipe...but Oh so good!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> How about a nice thick, cold, slice on a Hamburger....Not a recipe...but Oh so good!!!!


 
I agree it is so good, I have had it on a burger, thanks for reminding me to do it again.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> We bake them. Here's how.
> 
> Peel onions and leave whole. Using a spoon or a melonballer, scoop out a "well" in the root end. Using one onion per person, place the onions into a shallow baking dish, "well" side up. Pour in enough water to 1/4 inch deep in dish. Put one beef bouillon cube in each "well," along with a small slice of butter. Cover with foil and bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
> 
> These are sooooo good and literally disappear before your eyes. We're addicted to them. They're great with roast beef, pork or chicken.


 
Katie ,  I just had one and it is delicous!!


----------



## pacanis (May 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> We bake them. Here's how.
> 
> Peel onions and leave whole. Using a spoon or a melonballer, scoop out a "well" in the root end. Using one onion per person, place the onions into a shallow baking dish, "well" side up. Pour in enough water to 1/4 inch deep in dish. Put one beef bouillon cube in each "well," along with a small slice of butter. Cover with foil and bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
> 
> These are sooooo good and literally disappear before your eyes. We're addicted to them. They're great with roast beef, pork or chicken.


 
Those sound great with the bouillon cubes 
I've baked onions before and left the skin on after cutting the root end off.  The skin carmalizes and the onion squeezes right out.


----------



## *amy* (May 23, 2008)

Lots and lots of onion rings.  Have a recipe somewhere for an onion ring loaf like Tony Roma's.  Baked stuffed onions with apples & raisins, onion blossom with dipping sauce, oniobn flowers, onion soup in onion bowls:

Onion Recipes | Idaho-Eastern Oregon Onions - Spanish Onions, Yellow Onions, Bloomin' Onion

This is my fave site for onion goodies.

Onion Recipes | Idaho-Eastern Oregon Onions - Spanish Onions, Yellow Onions, Bloomin' Onion


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Lots and lots of onion rings. Have a recipe somewhere for an onion ring loaf like Tony Roma's. Baked stuffed onions with apples & raisins, onion blossom with dipping sauce, oniobn flowers, onion soup in onion bowls:
> 
> Onion Recipes | Idaho-Eastern Oregon Onions - Spanish Onions, Yellow Onions, Bloomin' Onion
> 
> ...


 
thanks amy !


----------



## Loprraine (May 26, 2008)

> Do you brown the ground beef first and cook the rice first before stuffing?


Yes, I do.



> Slice them in thick slices, brush with olive oil, and grill right alongside your burgers--or chicken, or steak. I like them just charred a little, and still crunchy.


 
Sparrowgrass, I did these on the weekend to go with grilled steak, and they were great!  Thanks!


----------



## Masonthechef (Jun 6, 2008)

I bought a bunch recently and made Gyuudon (Japanese dish) 

1-2 large onions, sliced
1 lb. beef thin sliced
butter/oil as needed

1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup mirin
1/4 cup water/beef stock
2 Tbsp. Sugar

cooked sticky rice

In a pan, saute the onions in butter until soft (or use more and caramelize them  )
Add the beef and sear for a minute
Add the soy, mirin, stock, and sugar. Mix prior so the sugar dissolves.
Simmer 5-10 minutes or until the beef and onions are fully cooked.

Serve on top of rice


----------



## QSis (Jun 6, 2008)

I made a Vidalia Onion Pie, Lady, but can't for the life of me, find which recipe I used.

But this one looks good, and it gives you the idea.  Recipes : Vidalia Onion Pie : Food Network

Lee


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 6, 2008)

Mason, that looks good!  I bought a 5 lb bag today.  Qsis, thanks for the link.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2008)

A little adaptation to Katie E's recipe.
No water, done on the grill over indirect as you see it. I sprinkled the onion with powdered beef bouillon & seasoning (Herb Ox), probably close to a Tbsp, and close to 2 Tbsp of butter 
Man O Man...... tasty!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2008)

Geez, my network connection is NOT cooperating this morning.....

So here's the pic. About 3/4 done


----------



## Katie H (Jun 9, 2008)

pacanis said:


> A little adaptation to Katie E's recipe.
> No water, done on the grill over indirect as you see it. I sprinkled the onion with powdered beef bouillon & seasoning (Herb Ox), probably close to a Tbsp, and close to 2 Tbsp of butter
> Man O Man...... tasty!



Told you they were good.  Buck and I enjoyed ours yesterday, too.  Just like candy.

Like your twist.  Worth a try next time we fire up our grill.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd figure out how to make one of those Bloomin' Onions like at Outback. 
Yum.


----------



## Constance (Jun 9, 2008)

We bought a 10 lb. bag, and it's almost gone. Part went for onion soup, some we cooked with peppers, and the others have gotten used up in various ways. We never have gotten around to grilling any of them yet.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2008)

I just noticed where the store I shop started offering them in bags. They are labeled "organic", appear smaller and more teardrop shaped than the bulk vidalias.


----------



## wilson42 (Jun 9, 2008)

*vidalia onions*

when we still lived in the states the boy scouts in our area would sell bags of vidalias right around mothers day. My wifes favorite gift would be a 10lb bag of vidalia onions and it became a tradition (along with a bit of a joke.) I miss those days. I don't believe any other onion is as sweet. sorry to all you walla-walla fans and I think I've had a Texas sweet onion but still prefer the Vidalias.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 9, 2008)

I realized the first time that I posted this recipe the directions were not as clear as I wanted to I updated the recipe.  It's a TNT family favorite.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f58/vidalia-onion-casserole-16121.html


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2008)

I think they are sweeter, too, wilson.
I'm not a big raw onion eater, except when it comes to something labeled Vidalia. Not the Mayans or the 1018's (whatever) are as sweet.... close, but no cigar.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 9, 2008)

It's usually along about this time of year that my DW tells me I smell like an onion..Not my breath....Me!!...I eat cold slices of vidalia like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 10, 2008)

I love them sauted in  1T butter and 1T soy sauce. This measurement is for one onion.  They taste so good!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 10, 2008)

Vidalias are great cooked in their skins either in the oven or on the grill.  They take longer to cook then most meats, so start them early.  They are done when they yeild to finger pressure.  When cooking on the grill, I generally soak them for a while so they don't burn as much.  Also like them in a foil packet with summer squash, potatos, and butter or bacon.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried to leave the skin on, but it was a lost cause after cutting the root off to scoop a little out. Vidalias have such thin skin.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh my mouth is watering and I CAN"T HAVE ANY. We do not have Vidalias, Walla-Wallas or any other "sweet" onion here. Just white onions and red onions. Oh, and green onions. The white ones are pretty mild, but not sweet like Vidalias. Sigh.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 10, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh my mouth is watering and I CAN"T HAVE ANY. We do not have Vidalias, Walla-Wallas or any other "sweet" onion here. Just white onions and red onions. Oh, and green onions. The white ones are pretty mild, but not sweet like Vidalias. Sigh.


 
*If you truly want Vidalia onions, you can have them delivered to you by ordering them online. Google "Vidalia Onions" for tons of sites that sell them. *


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *If you truly want Vidalia onions, you can have them delivered to you by ordering them online. Google "Vidalia Onions" for tons of sites that sell them. *


 
How does that work, importing produce into another country?
Are there any restrictions on that?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> How does that work, importing produce into another country?
> Are there any restrictions on that?


 
*Oops, sorry.  I guess I just didn't look at the country the poster was coming from.  No, they won't export produce to Mexico.  (sorry about the black font, I lost my color key.)*


----------



## pacanis (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the black font. It's easier on my eyes 

I wasn't sure if some veggies and fruits were OK and others not..... Seems weird since a lot of the produce up here this time of year comes from Mexico anyway


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I like the black font. It's easier on my eyes
> 
> I wasn't sure if some veggies and fruits were OK and others not..... Seems weird since a lot of the produce up here this time of year comes from Mexico anyway


 
*Looks like we may be stuck with the black font, the color button won't drop the pallette down.  Black is so...boring. *

*You're right about produce coming here from Mexico, I was thinking the same thing as I was answering the post.    BUT, they can't grow Vidalias so that's one for our side.*


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 30, 2008)

Katie E said:


> We bake them.  Here's how.
> 
> Peel onions and leave whole.  Using a spoon or a melonballer, scoop out a "well" in the root end.  Using one onion per person, place the onions into a shallow baking dish, "well" side up.  Pour in enough water to 1/4 inch deep in dish.  Put one beef bouillon cube in each "well," along with a small slice of butter.  Cover with foil and bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour.
> 
> These are sooooo good and literally disappear before your eyes.  We're addicted to them.  They're great with roast beef, pork or chicken.



Last night I sorta made these - I sliced two small vidalia onions in half, laid side by side in foil, sprinkled - chicken bouillon (out of beef-) on top with a pat of butter. Seal up the foil and put on grill, (indirect) about 30 - 40 mins.   (looks like a ear of corn) They were so good !!  Thanks Katie for the tip !!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 23, 2008)

Giving this a bump for GrantsKat....
The onion is post #22. 
I'm hungry now!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

Awe thanks Suzi!!!!I just added vidalias to my shopping list!! Im gonna try them on the grill and in the oven


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 23, 2008)

Onion-o-rama!!!! sounds good and you're welcome!
I bet you're glad you put off that shopping now!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

I certainly seems that Vidalias are running late into the season this year.
I'm in heaven


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Onion-o-rama!!!! sounds good and you're welcome!
> I bet you're glad you put off that shopping now!


 
yes I am!!
Im an onion


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2008)

no one suggested french onion soup, my favorite.

babe


----------



## Grillncook (Aug 1, 2008)

If I remember correctly "Vidalia" is a patented onion and can only come from GA. to be labeled Vidalia onions. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure. Texas 1025's are close but not quite as sweet and Walla Walla's have never floated my boat so to speak.

For grilling I marinate in Italian dressing after I've sliced them 1/2" thick and they are tasty. Here's a little trick I've learned if you are going to grill them as slices, get some cheap skewers and skewer them width wise and they are so much easier to handle on the grill. They don't come apart and you can grill them just like you grill burgers.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 1, 2008)

Grillncook said:


> If I remember correctly "Vidalia" is a patented onion and can only come from GA. to be labeled Vidalia onions. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure. Texas 1025's are close but not quite as sweet and Walla Walla's have never floated my boat so to speak.
> 
> For grilling I marinate in Italian dressing after I've sliced them 1/2" thick and they are tasty. Here's a little trick I've learned if you are going to grill them as slices, get some cheap skewers and skewer them width wise and they are so much easier to handle on the grill. They don't come apart and you can grill them just like you grill burgers.


 
*You are correct on both counts.  A Vidalia onion is a Vidalia onion because it's grown in the soil that is unique to Vidalia Georgia.  Technically no one can call them Vidalias unless they come from that location.*
** 
*As for skewering onion slices, you're right, that method makes it easy and gives the onion slices a large area for carmelizaton.  If you use wood skewers be sure to soak them for at least 30 minutes to keep the dry wood from burning.*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 1, 2008)

The Vidalias, which are grown in several Counties in SE Ga. are my favorite....the Texas 1015 ......mmmmm a close second.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2008)

Someone makes Vidalia onion potato chips, too. Very tasty!


----------



## Mama (Aug 1, 2008)

Grillncook said:


> If I remember correctly "Vidalia" is a patented onion and can only come from GA. to be labeled Vidalia onions. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure. Texas 1025's are close but not quite as sweet and Walla Walla's have never floated my boat so to speak.
> 
> For grilling I marinate in Italian dressing after I've sliced them 1/2" thick and they are tasty. Here's a little trick I've learned if you are going to grill them as slices, get some cheap skewers and skewer them width wise and they are so much easier to handle on the grill. They don't come apart and you can grill them just like you grill burgers.


 
The Georgia legislature passed the "Vidalia Onion Act" in 1986 limiting onions grown in 19 counties surrounding Vidalia in southeast Georgia as onions that can have the vidalia onion trademark.


----------



## Claire (Aug 3, 2008)

It sounds like the recipe angle is covered (I'm the biggest fan of in foil with butter, margarine or olive oil, S&P, on the grill).  For those of you without Vidalias, I noticed that Maui onions and the Georgias have a red-clay soil in common (haven't been to Walla Walla -- anyone?), but am wondering in other parts of the world if that iron rich red clay soil might be a factor in the flavor, or are the onion varieties themselves the cause?  In spite of the regulating factors I've bought some Vidalias that didn't look or taste like the real thing labelled as such.  Put them raw in a salad and our eyes watered.  Now I buy them a little at a time in season.  Oh, a close second is my husband's French onion soup.  Good with any onion, great with a Vidalia.


----------

